# Sous Vide then smoked pork butt



## baseballguy99

Roaming through the grocery store this morning, I found a nice little 4lb butt and thought I would give it a go.  I have read about smoke then Sous Vide, but I like some bark so I figured I would try reverse.




















 Here is my birthday presents.  SoVida sleeve and a hinged lid to fit my Rubbermaid 12qt tub.















Rubbed down with mustard and Butt The Kitchen Sink rub.







Vacuum sealed.  Double sealed, double bagged.







In the water bath @165* for 21hrs.  Then 275* smoke to form a little bark.

Will update tomorrow.


----------



## troutman

Looks like you’re on the right track. Suggestion for a future try would be to pre-smoke, sous vide, then reverse smoke or sear after. It’s triple work but oh so worth it!!! Looking forward to your result from this cook !!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like a plan, but I'm with troutman.
When I make pastrami I smoke first, then SV.
You get more of a smoke flavor, and if you like bark, then I would just stick to smoking the butt & don't foil it!
Forget the SV part.
Al


----------



## baseballguy99

I just like to experiment!!























It came out of the 21hr 165* bath and was falling apart.  It smelled amazing.  I dried it off, added a little more rub, and put it in the smoker with hickory/corn cob pellets in the AMNPS.  I let it go for 2hrs.

Although it was not a fail, I prefer the traditional method of cooking in the smoker the whole time.  It had good flavor, just a hint of smoke, but it just didn’t seem “right”.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Good From Here!!:)
Nothing wrong with experimenting!!
95% of my Smoking & SV is Experimenting.
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

We are all new to this SV thing.
So we are all experimenting.
At least it tasted good & was nice & tender.
Al


----------



## Braz

The last pastrami I did I put it in the S/V first (150F for 36 Hr.), then cooled it down and added the dry rub and let it rest in the refer for a day. Set the smoker to 220 and smoked to ~125 IT. I thought it came out well and, most importantly, the S/V skeptical wife agreed.


----------



## baseballguy99

The previous two cooks I did in the SV made my wife a believer.

I did 2 filet mignon for V-Day, she said it was hands down the best steak she has ever had.  

Also did a beef “roast” that was preseasoned with fajita seasoning.  Then seared it with some peppers and onions.  It made awesome steak fajitas!


----------



## dls1

I've done sous vide + smoker pork butts quite a few times with pretty good results. For sous vide, I go 18-20 hours at 175F. At the 18 hour mark, I check it for its texture, and if needed, I continue for another 1-2 hours. I then dry it well, and smoke it at 275F for 1-2 hours to build the bark. I then chop/shred it and mix in the juices that accumulated in the sous vide bag along with a finishing sauce I prepare. Comes out well every time.


----------



## baseballguy99

This was in no way a fail.  My wife tried it last night and she said it was good but my others that I have smoked were better.


----------

